# Roubaix - My big mistake??



## flyinghell34 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm an avid roadie and I have just recently got into reading your discussion forum. I little help would be appreciated and I thank you all in advance.

I spent a good deal of time sourcing out my new Roubaix frame. From all the reviews I have read here the bike is a dream and a great road bike. Before my purcahse from a peson on this site, I rode the frame at my LBS to make sure I had a perfect fit. I changed all my conponents (FSA Bars, Crank, Stem, and Post, Dura Ace Brakes, Kysrium SL wheels w/Maxxis tires) from my Trex 2100. The bike is built up and rides like a champ. My concern now is....

After reading the discussion threads, after my purchase, the frame may be less than desireable.

Is there inherent problems with the 2004 Roubaix Pro frame? I see a large number for sale on ebay and here. Are people dumping them? 

Creaking Headsets, water in frame, cracked carbon, unstable at speed, broken seat posts...etc.

I'm almost afraid to ride it fearing it will disintegrate on the open road.

Can any of you tell me my fears are unfounded?

Regards,

John


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Dumping them?*

John,

I only saw 2 on ebay.

You're just experiencing what is known as buyer's remorse. Happens after all big purchases. Best way to avoid it is generally to stop reading about the product you bought. Bikes are not as bad as computers, where prices drop immediately after the purchase.

The Roubaix Pro is the nicest bike I've owned (and I also have a custom Waterford). It rides perfectly well at low and high speeds, it is super-light, it has water in the frame just like any other bike that doesn't drain in the bb area, it didn't crack yet (3000 miles and counting), my headset doesn't creak (my Easton carbon fork does though).
There are a lot of people out there that attribute something to the bike, that is not related to the bike at all. For example, most shimmies come from out-of-true wheels or loose headsets, not from the frameset.

My advice would be to just ride the hell out of that bike and stop reading other people's opinions about it. Start worrying when you have problems with it, if ever.

Michael
----------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I think you'll find that with every bike discussed in these forums someone will have some negative feedback. The problems you have seen as mentioned have nothing to do with the integrity of the frame but with some of the components. Creaking headsets are offten mistaken noises from elseware - instability is most often a fit issue - The broken posts have happened, but considering the amount of Pave' posts out their the broken post are few - I've been riding for 15 years and have had quite a few highend machines - For me the Roubaix Pro ranks at the top due to the combination of Fit - Stiffness - low weight. Assuming that the bike fits you well - I think you'll find nothing lacking with the Roubaix. Ride and enjoy


----------



## flyinghell34 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thanks guys.*

Feeling better. The bike is smooth a silk and rides great. You're right no need to worry until something happens, if ever. I love the ride it's jus the posts were bumming me out.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

flyinghell34 said:


> Feeling better. The bike is smooth a silk and rides great. You're right no need to worry until something happens, if ever. I love the ride it's jus the posts were bumming me out.


Hey if you love the ride whats the issue?


----------



## Browns (Jul 6, 2004)

I went through the same feelings a few weeks after taking home my Roubaix Pro. Did I buy the right bike? Is it really worth the money? Well, having put 1700 miles on it since February I can tell you that I bought the right bike. It has proven its worth to me.


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 5000 miles on my Roubaix with all the parts that came with it. The bike is awesome in my opinion. I have the creaky headset problem but I consider that minor with all the miles i put on it.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

I built an 04 RPro frame out with full Ultegra on Shimano W540 wheels as a comfort rider. It has over 3,000 miles on it with no issues at all. Like the man said, if you like the ride just ride.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

'05 Roubaix Comp here.

Buy it, ride it, love it. That's what I did.


----------



## ferrarista (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a roubaix comp frameset 04 built with campy record , mavic ksyrium SL black, deda blackstick, newton 26 and 215 handle bars, SLR saddle and campy record hiddenset headset with flat carbon cover. 

its really a nice bike to ride. I love it. very stiff ,but still comfortable. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 26, 2004)

I recently built up a Roubaix Pro with Campy Record and DT 240S/Open Pro wheels. So far, I'm thrilled with the bike--especially after long rides. If you really feel you made a mistake, that's a shame--maybe see about selling the frame and getting into something you'll truly be happy with. Good luck.


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

I tested most of the big name Mfg. carbon bikes, bought a Roubaix Comp. It was the stiffest, smoothest and most nimble 2.5lb frame bike I could find, full Ultegra $2500-$3000.


----------

